# TiVo Files Patent Suit Against SONICblue



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

According to wire sources, TiVo has filed a patent infringement suit against SONICblue.

In a filing with the Securities and Exchange Commission, TiVo said it filed a suit on Jan. 22 in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of California against SONICblue, alleging that SONICblue's ReplayTV recording technology infringed on TiVo's patent.

The move is the latest in a battle between the two companies in the growing market for personal video recorders (PVRs). At present, PVRs are TiVo's main business, while a majority of SONICblue's revenues come from other electronic devices, such as portable MP3 music players.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------

